# sump question



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Could I use a canister filter as a "pump" from the sump to back to the aquarium or is this a bad idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I suppose you could as long as its capable of moving the same amount of water as your overflow. Some people use canister filters to provide extra water circulation and a place for running activated carbon. Not sure about a return pump though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Jester10 said:


> Could I use a canister filter as a "pump" from the sump to back to the aquarium or is this a bad idea?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
bad idea.

A canister filter is designed to siphon water to a lower level them pump it back up. for a net gain of well not much.

A sump pump has to pump the water from the floor to tank about 5' higher. that takes a lot more "power" requiring a design that doesn't leak and so on.

Using a canister filter I think you will find creates lots of micro bubbles as the impeller cavitates and the case has some small air leaks and so on. And basically not pump much water at all.

I think you can almost count on having the buy a pump designed for sumps if you want a sump.


my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotta agree with Bob. Not a good idea forthe reasons he's posted.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was just curious curious wasn't sure if this was a viable option or not. Just trying some ideas.


----------

